# weapons training



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 28, 2002)

ok many of you im sure teach traditional martial arts weapons... how many of you teach modern weapons such as firearms... and how many of you teach improvised weaponry(using everyday items to defend yourself with)...if so what do you teach and how to you handle the legal issues surrounding things like firearms


----------



## Battousai (Mar 28, 2002)

My school teaches gun, knife, club self defense and the uses of.
 The basic concept is to get the weapon, so that the attacker has no control of it. In the case of the gun this means grabbing it, but never touching the trigger. Legaly its best not to have your own prints on the trigger.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 28, 2002)

ok how do you handle the gun training i mean do you have an age limit on when they can begin learning how to use a gun do you also have a screening process and the same for knife techniques


----------



## Battousai (Mar 28, 2002)

Children arn't taught as much about these defenses, but they have to know the basic defense (not the uses of the weapon) to get any sort of dark colored belt.


----------



## Battousai (Mar 28, 2002)

Opps forgot screening, it takes years in my system to get the opportunity to learn about the uses of knives (tanto jutsu). So no kids will ever be kids by the time they get that far. I don't really agree with this, as far as tanto stuff being taught after years of work to adults, beyond black belt, but thats the way my system does it. Weapons everyone has to learn the fundamentals of it to get darker colored belts are the bo, sai and bokken.


----------



## Zoran (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *ok many of you im sure teach traditional martial arts weapons... how many of you teach modern weapons such as firearms... and how many of you teach improvised weaponry(using everyday items to defend yourself with)...if so what do you teach and how to you handle the legal issues surrounding things like firearms *



The system that I come from teaches the following weapons as a requirement;
Hand Gun - point shooting only.
Knife
Club - as in night stick and billy club
Kenpo Sticks/Escrima
Yawara - can be any object that you can close your fist around and sticks out on both sides of your fist.

We only touch base on legal issues. We do have a criminal defense lawyer come to our school about once a year for a Martial Arts and the Law seminar.


----------



## Nevlyn (Mar 29, 2002)

We learn bokken, jo and tanto..  how to attack and defend against an attack..

The bokken in the real world might be a baseball bat or something similar, the jo maybe a lead pipe...   either way the first rule is if there is someone with a weapon its a lot safer to run..

But if you can't run then and only then do you take on someone with a weapon...


----------



## Chiduce (Mar 31, 2002)

I have trained in tonfa, sai, kama, bow & long pole. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 31, 2002)

lol ok starting to get off topic here so let me try to re-focus the thread...

do any of you teach handguns in your school? using them as well as defending against them?

do any of you teach improvised or unconventional weapons?
such as say using a dust pan as a weapon or using a wrench those just to give examples.

and im not suggesting creating katas for any of this just the possible uses of them.


----------



## IFAJKD (Apr 5, 2002)

I appreciate your questions. We do teach improvised weapons. The FMA approach to weaponry is very specific. There are lines of attack and different weapon classifications. within this any similar in quality  "material" can be used as a replacement for that weapon. The lines of attack are the same. This being so, so are the training drills, (with little improvisation) . 
Guns are well known and used by members of my school. I do believe that certain cerdentials must be met to train with them in a quality mannor. Combat hund gunning is not what many would want you to think. I have learned that much and leave the rest to the profesionals who know not only the weapon but also how to teach it.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 5, 2002)

one night a month several of the students (handgun owners) get together and go to a local indoor range for some paper-punching.  but this is more social than formal. our teacher is ex-army ranger/82nd airborne so we do get some good pointers though (no pun intended)..............respects.


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *lol ok starting to get off topic here so let me try to re-focus the thread...
> 
> ...


 Yes, i do teach gun defenses and no, i do not teach hand gun or gun training! Yes, i do if asked teach the unconventional weapons such as, ink pens, saftey pins, 6"-10" nail, razor blade, thin copper wire,etc,! And yes i have used the 10'' nail in an actual violent street confrontation.  Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------

